# Origin Spielebibliothek zu Steam Transferieren bald möglich?



## Skipper81Ger (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo.

Weis jemand, ob man eventuell bald seine gekauften Origin spiele in die Steam Bibliothek überwiesen bekommt, um auch hier zb durch erspielte "Errungenschaften" oder "Erfolge", Sammelkarten und Verkaufsobjekte für den Steam Marktplatz und/oder die Steam Münzensammelaktion ( yb für den Wintersale ) Entsprechende Objekte oder Virtuelle Gamingutensilien freigeschaltet bekommt, um so sein guthaben durch den verkauf der sammelkarten und objekte zu erhöhen, prestige zu tauschen, sein Accountlevel zu Steigern, nachrichten symbole zu Erhöhen oder sogar spiele zu Erhalten?

Gefühlt kommen täglich neue Electronic Ass spiele bei Steam hinzu, jedoch will ich nicht 2 mal zahlen, nur um für die spiele die vorteile bei Steam zu erhalten. Zudem habe ich die spiele lieber bei Steam in der Bibliothek als wo anders.

Ich meine damit nicht die option steamFREMDE spiele der bibliothek zu zufügen, sondern das Spiel als eigenes in der bibliothek zu Aktivieren.
google kann bisher nicht grossartig bei der suche helfen
Geloest: Wie kann ich meine Origin Spiele auf Steam transferieren - Answer HQ


----------



## tandel (16. Juni 2020)

Das wird wohl niemals möglich sein, EA will sich doch nicht selbst das Wasser abgraben, sondern nur den potenziellen Kundenkreis erhöhen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2020)

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich meine ich konnte mein. Crysis damals auf Steam aktivieren was ich über Origin gekauft habe. Oder sogar anders herum. 

probier es einfach mal aus, vielleicht lassen sich hier und da ein paar Spiele aktiveren.


----------



## tandel (16. Juni 2020)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich meine ich konnte mein. Crysis damals auf Steam aktivieren was ich über Origin gekauft habe. Oder sogar anders herum.



Ich konnte mein Crysis Retail und ein paar andere Spiele bei Origin aktivieren


----------

